# "The print spooler service is not running"



## asiegal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to "Add Printer" in order to add a couple of wireless printers in my home to my PC. Each time I try this, I get a message "Operation could not be completed. The print spooler service is not running."

(NOTE: This only started happening after I had a tech support person come to my home and re-install Windows XP after my hard drive had become corrupt)

I've Googled this error message and tried various suggested solutions, but I am still getting this error.

Thanks - Arieh


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:Welcome to TSG:
Make sure this service and any dependent services are running:Like RPC and any of it's dependent services.
: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services


----------



## asiegal (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I went to Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services and found the service called "Print Spooler".

Its status was "Stopped", so I clicked on the "Start" button. Windows attempted to start the service and then stopped and gave me this error message: "Could not start the Print Spooler service on Local Computer. Error 12: The access code is invalid".

Ideas for what to try next?


----------

